# إلى المحترفين في برنامج woodwop



## mohammadco (24 مايو 2012)

أرجو المساعدة:
أريد طريقة لتعريف الريش بحيث يتغير الfeedمباشرة بحسب تعريف الريشة عند جلب ملفاتdxbمن الأوتكاد إلى الwoodwop
لاني أضطر لتغير كل ريشة على حدا و أحيانا يستغرق الأمر وقت طويل عند وجود عدد كبير من الريش
و شكرا لكم


----------



## ksmksam (25 مايو 2012)

على ماذكر بامكانك تعريفه من الاوتوكاد
وبامكانك دخول على معلومات الريش في ماكنات weeke او homage وتعدل مباشره من من woodwop ما اتوقع وبامكانك تحاول تعديلها من artcam وتتعامل معها باريحيه
واي اشي ثاني انا بالخدمه


----------



## mkrahmat (26 مايو 2012)

_*اهلا يا صديقي ، تعريف الريش يكون عن طريق الاوتوكاد او عن طريق woodwop اما غير ذلك فهو غير ممكن في الوقت الحالي .*_


----------



## hamadal (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي يتم التحكم في الريش عن طريق الكاد كما ذكروا الاحباب عن طريق وضع الخطوط علي طبقه القطع V_Trim_-2_T129
وهذا يعني انك سوف تقوم بالقطع بريشه رقم 129 او حسب الرقم المعرف لديك وتريد استخدامه 
وسوف تنزل تحت الخشب ب2 ملي اي قطع


----------



## hamadal (3 أكتوبر 2012)

اخي يتم التحكم في الريش عن طريق الكاد كما ذكروا الاحباب عن طريق وضع الخطوط علي طبقه القطع V_Trim_-2_T129
وهذا يعني انك سوف تقوم بالقطع بريشه رقم 129 او حسب الرقم المعرف لديك وتريد استخدامه 
وسوف تنزل تحت الخشب ب2 ملي اي قطع


----------



## spaceman (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم 
كنت اريد اصدار البرنامج 5 او 6 كامل ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

